# Clavier qui se met a deconné



## franches (27 Février 2005)

Bonjour, 
je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un powerbook 12" pouces, et ce matin en l'allumant, je me rend compte que le clavier déconne. Pourtant hier soir tout marchait nikel. 
En fait ce n'est pas tout le clavier qui déconne mais certaines touches, par exemple maintenant les touches suivantes répondent de la façon suivante: 
"majuscule" change le volume 
"@" me donne "edc@" 
"la flèche en bas" fait monte comme le flèche montée 
etc... 

J'ai donc bien vérifier que le clavier était bien français et c'est le cas, j'ai désactivé toutes les options universelles, et enfin j'ai reset le pmu, zapper la pram. 
Mais rien n'y fait 
Je ne comprend pas ce qu'il se passe!!! 
Quelqu'un connaît-il ce problème??


----------



## franches (27 Février 2005)

il s'agit d'un powerbook 1,33 que j'ai acheté au mois de septembre dernier. 

J'ai démonter le clavier et le probleme reste le meme, j'ai reinstallé mac os 10.3.8 partiellement en gardant mes utilisateur et cela ne fonctionne toujours pas. 
Quand je branche mon clavier USB Apple de mon MDD ca marche parfaitement 
ex: 
je tape @ sur le gros clavier ca marche 
je tape @ sur le portable et ca fait "edc@ 
flèche de drotie donne: !ik; 
Donc il faut vraiment que je trouve une solution 

Ce qui est dingue c'est que je l'éteint, enlève la batterie appui sur démarrage pendant 10 sec et remet tout et redemarre et ca remache, mais que pendant qq minutes.


----------



## prodartist (1 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
est ce que tu as regfardé du coté de la nappe du clavier ????
si c'est comme sur le 17 ca se passe aux emplacement de la ram, tu as une nappe tres fragile, elle peut avoir bougé ++ damien


----------



## daffyb (1 Mars 2005)

Sinon, hop, fait marcher la garantie... c'est fait pour ca


----------



## krapulax (9 Mars 2005)

Salut,

J'ai aussi un PB12 mais un 867Mhz.

J'ai le même problème que toi sauf que j'ai plus de touches concernés : la flèche de haut, le tiret, la flèche de droite, le @...

Ce qui est vraiement étrange, c'est que la flêche de droite donne EXACTEMENT la même séquence de touche que toi ("!ik;"). La flèche de haut chez moi active Exposé (équivalent F9).

J'ai aussi essayé de faire un reset de la PRAM, j'ai testé en vidant la batterie et en faisant un reset du module de gestion de l'énergie mais pas de résultat. 

Des fois, par hasard, le clavier marche correctement un jour, puis plus le lendemain...

Bizarre, bizarre...


----------



## daffyb (9 Mars 2005)

ça sent le faut contact tout ça


----------



## MarcMame (9 Mars 2005)

franches a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reinstallé mac os 10.3.8 partiellement en gardant mes utilisateur et cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.


Tu devrais essayer avec un compte utilisateur tout neuf, histoire d'être sur que ce n'est pas un fichier de préférences corrompu.


----------



## krapulax (10 Mars 2005)

J'avais essayé de créer un nouvel utilisateur : même problème.

J'ai même essayé de booter en mode texte : le problème est tjrs présent. J'en conclu que cela se situe au niveau hardware.

Par exemple, en ce moment, il marche très bien bien. Je vais partir au boulot et revenir ce soir : il recommencera à déconner sans y avoir toucher...  

franches : comment as-tu résolu le problème ? as-tu fais marcher la garantie du coup ?


----------



## puffade (10 Mars 2005)

Je suis d'accord avec prodartist, il s'agit très certainement d'un problème de nappe du clavier puisque j'avais eu des soucis similaires sur un ibook G3. J'avais démonter le clavier puis bougé la nappe qui avait un faux contact et tout remarchait impécablement. Essaie de voir si en la bougeant légérement, tu n's plus le problème.

Bon courage.


----------



## krapulax (10 Mars 2005)

Ok. Merci à tous pour votre aide.

Je vais essayer de prendre mon courage à 2 mains pour démonter le clavier de mon PB : sueurs froides garanties !

@+


----------

